# Just got new speaker cable...



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

And it made a difference, a huge one, to me and my girlfriend. I was using Monster THX Standard 16gauge to run a 7.1 (KEF2005.3) set up in a 15'x15' space. I had no complaints to be honest, but I ended up with a little money to :spend:, so I thought I would try some cable I had been reading about the last few years.
I ordered 3 lines of QED Silver Anniversary XT cable. Two for the front left and right, one for the center, and all 3 were terminated with the QED metal Airloc plugs.
When I got them, I plugged one cable to the right and left the other with the Monster, noticeable difference right away. I switched them around (just to make sure it wasn't the speaker) and got the same results. The best way that I can describe it, is that there is no extra layer of noise over the sounds. The Monster cable had a layer of noise that made the actual sounds blend, and not sound separate. Does this make sense? Does anyone even care? Am I :coocoo:?

Just wanted to share.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My guess is it was the AWG increase that was the big difference. 16 AWG is not large enough in my opinion for most speakers.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> My guess is it was the AWG increase that was the big difference. 16 AWG is not large enough in my opinion for most speakers.


Either this (the monster cable might have been less than 16 awg, even if it said it was), or you heard a difference because you expected to.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Well, my girl didn't know what speaker had the new cable, so the whole "expecting" thing wasn't the case. It was pretty much a Coke vs Pepsi blind taste test for her. I really thought she was going to say, "Can't tell the difference. Why did you waste your money?" kinda thing, but nope, she knew which sounded better. Maybe the AWG is the factor? Maybe it is a better cable? Both?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

"Better cable" is just snake oil, its the size of the AWG that would be the difference and possibly the banana connectors on the ends.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, if anything, your audio/ tech status just got a bump up. If you two ever get married you can play that chip for some "totally necessary" upgrades! ;-)


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

@27dnast Planning on it! :T

@tonyvdb You truly believe that there is no difference in cable quality? You don't think one company can make a better cable than another?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> @27dnast Planning on it! :T
> 
> *@tonyvdb You truly believe that there is no difference in cable quality? You don't think one company can make a better cable than another?*


I think it is possible - but I think that it may be so negligible that it is not worth the higher cost associated with "better" cables. Personally, getting different cables would be one of the last things I upgrade as I think that money can be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

That's kind of where I'm at. I have my main components in place, so I won't be upgrading for a few years. (that's what I'm telling myself anyway) I'm just going through and getting little upgrades.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> @tonyvdb You truly believe that there is no difference in cable quality? You don't think one company can make a better cable than another?


Its a well known fact that an expensive cable is not going to improve the sound audibly (if you put the cable on a scope there will be differences but not any that affect the audio frequency range) however its more likely an increase in AWG that makes the difference or a better connection at the receiver or speaker binding posts but dont let me discourage you. If your happy then thats what is important


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with Tony. No evidence, probably Gauge.


That being said, I also agree that your ears need to be the final test. I'm sure we all have products/components that make others scratch their heads... In the end, it's your rig and your ears! Enjoy those new wires!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> If your happy then thats what is important


I agree. Let's give the OP a break. He and his girl hear something better and that is all that counts. Maybe something else was in play that he did not realize, like a rolled connection that caused out of phase that he corrected with perhaps better markings on the new cable.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Well, whatever it was, it worked. Even though you can't just run out and get it in the US, I recommend ordering a couple of feet online and giving it a listen. Just sayin'.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

As long as the gauge and material are proper for the job, then there should be no difference. If you hear a difference, then there is a difficiency in one of them (the fators mentioned). Of course one company might make a better cable than another, assuming the lesser isn't the correct gauge for length, or wire material...


----------

